# construction jobs in the usa



## terri-jane (Jan 5, 2010)

hi 
just wanting to know if any one knows if my qualifications are valid in the US,i have a confined spaces ticket and a cpcs card (which you need to drive a dumper in the uk,it stands for construction plant competance scheme).
also any other info on the US construction industry would be most welcome.
thank you.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

terri-jane said:


> hi
> just wanting to know if any one knows if my qualifications are valid in the US,i have a confined spaces ticket and a cpcs card (which you need to drive a dumper in the uk,it stands for construction plant competance scheme).
> also any other info on the US construction industry would be most welcome.
> thank you.


I'm sure they're not. But if you can drive a dumper in the UK, I'm equally sure it wouldn't take long for you to pass whatever test is required here.

But this is all moot unless you have some basis to live and work in the US. And I'm afraid your dumper skills will not provide this for you.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Google "CDL" for the state you are targeting. Your UK License cannot be transferred. But your main issue will probably be a visa. Do you have GC/citizenship or what kind of visa do you intend to use?


----------



## terri-jane (Jan 5, 2010)

twostep said:


> Google "CDL" for the state you are targeting. Your UK License cannot be transferred. But your main issue will probably be a visa. Do you have GC/citizenship or what kind of visa do you intend to use?


my wifes mother is a green card holder so we are hoping that her and her husband who is a US national are going to be able to sponsor us to live there,i was wanting to know about the qualifications so i knew were i stood job wise and such,but thank you for your help


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

terri-jane said:


> my wifes mother is a green card holder so we are hoping that her and her husband who is a US national are going to be able to sponsor us to live there,i was wanting to know about the qualifications so i knew were i stood job wise and such,but thank you for your help


As a long-term plan, it's fine. But it'll take a decade or so.

The MIL cannot sponsor you currently. Were she to naturalize as a USC, she could petition for you. But there is a long line for you to wait out -- they're currently processing petitions from May 2001!


----------

